# gas burner-cloth type for radiant burner



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys:

Well, it was bound to happen...the radiant burner in my Mike Chaney Climax finally gave up the ghost and needs to be rebuilt. The basic burner is still OK, just need to replace the radiant screen portion, as the current one is shot. So here are my questions:

1) What type screen cloth to use, Inconel ( & where to get?), Stainless Steel (Available from McMaster-Carr) or Nichrome (available from McMaster-Carr)?
2) What size wire and mesh for the screen cloth?

I remember several discussions about this in the past, and think that Inconel or Nichrome were the preferred options, but I cannot locate the threads that answer my "what type" and "where to get" question. 


I know several on the group here have done some radiant burner rebuilds, so hopefully mine will be an easy enough question.

Regards,

Cliff


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a piece of Stainless mesh I got somewhere and it works great until it burns out! I guess inconel or some such exotic might work...but... can we get it or afford it if it is available? I guess I am willing to replace my stainless mesh every hundred hours or however long it lasts.


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

For my Accucraft Forney and FWRR locos I used the stainless steel mesh from a kitchen strainer bought at Target. It works well (quieted the burner and is radiant) and hasn't burnt out yet. I've yet to master the gas control to get longer runs. Garrett P.S. the SS fabric flattened out easily; the hard part was removing the rim (triple folded.)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mcmaster carr stainless mesh about 40x40 or 60x60mesh


----------



## Shaymaker (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 20 Dec 2011 01:58 PM 
Mcmaster carr stainless mesh about 40x40 or 60x60mesh Chaney's Law - "If all else fails, ask the manufacturer."

Stainless is ok for the fine mesh which is tightly wrapped round the burner, but will burn out in no time at all if used for the "tent". Nichrome is what you need. As Jay suggests, get it from Mcmaster Carr. From memory, I think 40 mesh was what I used.

Mike


----------



## jackcon (Jan 27, 2012)

The 40 Mesh Stainless is a fine alternative until it burns out. However, if you are tired of replacing it, I have done so with Inconel 600 Wire Mesh and this mesh is in a different LEAGUE than regular stainless. Over 100 hours of use and not even showing a sign of wear yet. I bought a small quantity at a reasonable price here: http://www.bwire.com/ 

I believe they weave the mesh themselves, the quality and service were top notch. If you are looking to save money in the SHORT term, stay with the stainless from Mcmaster, but in the long run, inconel just may be worth the investment. If you have a few extra bucks laying around - GO FOR IT! I did, and I have no regrets.


----------



## jackcon (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone have any luck with this inconel mesh project? Any more results/orders placed.....?


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to say I have been tied up 24/7 with work the past 5 months and I have not had time to get to this project on the bench...I did go look at the web site you mentioned, I intend to use the Inconel 600 for my burner replacement...I did not realize Inconel would be available...I do agree with you, Inconel will hold up much better than Stainless in the oxidizing atmospheres of our gas fired locos... 

BTW, do you remember what your minimum buy was? I figure a square foot would be a lifetime supply for me...probably could do with even half that... 

Best Regards, 
Cliff


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I purchased a peice of stainless mesh...real fine size (dont recall details) came in about 12x24" sizegood for several years...er...lifetimes!


----------

